# Clifton Hill Hotel - Cumbria - June 2012



## JEP27 (Jun 24, 2012)

The property has been a hotel for many decades. The original building is understood to have been constructed during the early 20th Century, to include a coach house and stable block. It underwent a £60,000 expansion, incorporating the racing stables, in the late 60s or early 70s, under the ownership of Mr. and Mrs. Thomas Kelso, who bought the hotel in 1950. 

In 1986 the Clifton Hill changed hands after 36 years in the ownership of the Kelso family. Martin and Beverley Tinson took over the 30-bedroom hotel. 

In 2002 BF Hotels took over the hotel and had big plans for it ... Details here , but most of it never happened and in 2010 Story Homes put an application in to the District Council to demolish the hotel and build houses. 

According to the local paper the Clifton Hill was formerly the residence of Viscount Lowther and was once used as a racing stables. Harry Carr, the former Queen’s jockey who died recently, was born there.

I have seen this building on a daily basis for most of my life , it was quite a striking sight with its green dome as you came down the hill into Clifton. Houses were built around it that obscured it a little, but it will be strange when it finally goes.

Anyway on with the pics.

Externals:
















Internals:

Dining Room










Corridor to Function Room






Function Room






Attic Room






More can be seen here.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice report, can't believe its not been completely trashed, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bloody hell the tatters have made a mess,the dome must be copper? the clock face must be worth weighing in
as well,hope they rot in hell! thanks for sharing.


----------



## BadBatz (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweet looking loaction this!


----------



## scaredmo (Jul 11, 2012)

It was converted in the early 60's in to an Hotel and Motel by the Kelso's after he lost his horse training licence.
The Tinsons only managed the Hotel on behalf of the Kelso's who sold the Hotel to Bill and Pat Kenyon who had moved up from Wigan where they previously ran a fish & chip business.

The Kenyons added the Bungalow as well as linked the front veranda to the Motel area and extended the rear dining room.

Changes in the leisure sector in the early 80's, mid 90's and again in the mid 2000's resulted in a lower demand for hotel accommodation outside of major trunk junctions and tourist areas. The Clifton Hill is amongst a wrath of Hotels that have been forced to close through large reductions in business over the years. Unsympathetic expansion robbed the main building of it's character and it's history was lost as the site developed as a Motel.

It's the same story for the village of Clifton, it's only left enterprise is the pub/restaurant at the Southern end of the village. With most people commuting by car to work and using out of town supermarkets for shopping it has killed off the village/small town trade.

The future plans BFHotels had were of a similar nature to the plans developed by the Kelso's and partially started by the Kenyons. The Ballroom at the rear was originally ddue to extend out to the eastern retaining wall, but only ended up going half way and the Southern Entrance was removed from the plans resulting in the L shapped dinning room.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice report, looks like a nice little 'splore


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 11, 2012)

Great report & photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nice! Those white tellys in one of the shots? We've still got a grey one of the same model!!!


----------



## Alex999 (Jul 12, 2012)

Of course. it is the same story for the village of Clifton.The Clifton Hill is amongst a wrath of Hotels that have been forced to close through large reductions in business over the years.


----------



## brytea (Jul 12, 2012)

Such a shame to see this building in this state all to make way for another overpriced matchbox housing estate.........


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

thats a nice set of pikkies and on your flicker, wouldnt mind seeing this place myself one day


----------



## scaredmo (Jul 17, 2012)

The new owners of the site have already demolished the Bungalow (see pics of Swan Neck taps in above pic set) and are due to start demolition of the Hotel very soon... so if you want a sneak peek you'd better be quick.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 8, 2012)

It's now what I'd call an architectural masterpiece, but seems a shame to demolish something that's not really derelict. Did you say it was formerly the home of a Viscount? or his stables? Was rather confused about the storyline.


----------



## JEP27 (Oct 11, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> It's now what I'd call an architectural masterpiece, but seems a shame to demolish something that's not really derelict. Did you say it was formerly the home of a Viscount? or his stables? Was rather confused about the storyline.



There wasn't much history on it I'm afraid. The piece in the local paper said...

One of the best known hotels in the area, the Clifton Hill, changed hands after 36 years in the ownership of the Kelso family. Martin and Beverley Tinson have taken over the 30-bedroom hotel from Mrs. Eleanor Kelso and her son, Gordon. Clifton Hill was formerly the residence of Viscount Lowther and was once used as a racing stables. Harry Carr, the former Queen’s jockey who died recently, was born there. (Thursday, 28 April 2011 )

It has all been demolished now and the new housing development is well underway.


----------

